# Thanks! 1 year on TalkClassical



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Was it really over a year ago that your humble dilettente departed the Land of Lurk and shared some initial thoughts and feelings here?!

We've packed a lot of activity in these 52 weeks, and I want to take some time to thank the people who continue to add to my enjoyment during my time here.

I will NOT save the best for last. I'm personally grateful to *Frederik Magle*, *Daniel*, and *Krummhorn* for helping to set the tone we strive to maintain. I still keep up a steady lurk on other boards, and I can say that I'm happy that members of this board aren't subject to importuning, advertisement infestation, rampant cliquishness nor (especially) the "water-fights-with-'recycled-water'" too often found in other spots.

Secondly, I have special respect for *Guarnerius*, *Morigan*, and (the returning) *oisfetz*. It must be a special challenge to post when English is far from one's primary language. My hats off to you!

On the "overseas service," thanks to our _ichiban_ poster *opus67*, as well as *Mark Harwood* and *EricIsAPolarBear* from the other side of the Cheviots, *Rondo* from the same time zone, and *Andante* from the land of the All-Blacks. We don't hear much from *Kurkikohtaus* (a.k.a.: "Maestro K") lately, but I hope it's because he's building the kind of career that will eventually make all of us say with retrospective pride "I remember when he shared his insights on _our_ message board!"

Finally, back in Anglo-America, I've enjoyed dialog with *ChamberNut*, as well as *World Violist*, the unpreposessing but massively knowledgeable *david johnson*, the _Göttin_ of thread starters *Azathoth*, and fellow Delaware Valley denizen *BuddhaBandit*.

Doubtless I've nelgected to cite posters who deserve mention. Let's just say that there have been a lot of "recent arrivals" that I look forward to hearing more in the upcoming months.
I'm (still) having a lot of fun! Here's to the next year!! CTP


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, CTP

Thank you, too, for all of your contributions to this forum community. 

Without the likes of you, the members you mention, and countless others, this music forum would not have its current rating. Just google "classical music forum" sometime and see who comes up on the first page, if not first on the list of ~825 listed. Checking it today (4/25) we are #1. Something you all can be extremely proud of


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Felicitations, CTP!  Yes, it's been a whole year! I wouldn't be exaggerating when I say that it has definitely been a wonderful 366 days with you on board, and I'm looking forward to your participation in the future.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done CTP

You have obviously enjoyed your year here, so continued enjoyment.


Margaret


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm glad to be here. And to write in english is not so difficult.
Certainly is easier that to an english speaking people to
learn to write in spanish!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats, Chi! I was honestly quite surprised to see another Joisey/Philly person on here... considering the number of nations represented on TC.

Here's to another great year.
BB


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Newbie here, can't explain why, as I've been enjoying classical music decades before my first computer.
Looking forward to a long association.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

One year and plenty more to come!


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats! Look forward to the next year with you!


----------



## Guarnerius (Oct 15, 2007)

Felicitations, dear Chi! Thanks for Your thought-stimulating comments here.
Well? I didn't succeed to banish U with my catastrophical English, yet. 
Hmmm... gotta try to continue one more year.

Wish U All the Best, same like for all the other wonderful members we have got here.
Enjoy Wonderful Music with it's endless dimensions!


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree, CTP, there are good folks here & it's a pleasure to visit. I'll also second your thanks to those who make it so.


----------

